# New fish store



## Claudia

A fish store is on the making in Burnaby on Hastings, the sign says opening day is February 1st


----------



## 2wheelsx2

In the same place that was Rainforest?


----------



## Claudia

2wheelsx2 said:


> In the same place that was Rainforest?


Close to it but not the same, same block tho


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Do you know Hastings and what?


----------



## Claudia

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Do you know Hastings and what?


And Gilmore


----------



## Pamela

Claudia said:


> And Gilmore


Next to the bank on the north east corner? There's been a pet supplies store there for awhile, but they've never had live animals before. I'll have to check it out next time I'm over that way.


----------



## Claudia

This is a new one Pam, it was an electronic place before. They have been doing renos for couple of days


----------



## tony1928

Wow this is great. I wish the new operator the best of luck. Hopefully they will jump on bca! 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## bigfry

I hope it is Rainforest's James, coming back with more fish and goodies.


----------



## TomC

bigfry said:


> I hope it is Rainforest's James, coming back with more fish and goodies.


 I dont think so.


----------



## Claudia

bigfry said:


> I hope it is Rainforest's James, coming back with more fish and goodies.


Maybe someone new with lots of fish and goodies


----------



## Clownloachlover

here is a picture of the store in question from Google Earth Street View...well I tried to post a picture but BCA image attach tool did not work!


----------



## TomC

Claudia said:


> Maybe someone new with lots of fish and goodies


 Or maybe someone not so new?


----------



## Claudia

TomC said:


> Or maybe someone not so new?


Thats another option lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

TomC said:


> Or maybe someone not so new?


And not so many goodies?


----------



## Claudia

2wheelsx2 said:


> And not so many goodies?


lol we do want lots of goodies lol


----------



## kacairns

Rainforest had been there forever hadn't it before it closed? I think that is where my parents bought fish tanks/fish from back 22-25 years ago when I was a child.

In fact when I initially got our tank for the kids I had went to go there and see it was closed, hopefully whoever/whatever that store that is opening up is able to provide for many years to come a experience to the youth


----------



## TomC

If you're into fish, I'm sure it will be a really good place.


----------



## tony1928

Good fish selection, clean tanks, full line of supplies and equipment and good service, how hard could it be? ;-) 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## TomC

tony1928 said:


> Good fish selection, clean tanks, full line of supplies and equipment and good service, how hard could it be? ;-)


The hardest part is making it profitable.


----------



## April

It sure is! Oh tony..nothing like pressure! 
One needs to have something else to survive I think! 
Wonder who it is?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

April said:


> Wonder who it is?


Whoever it is, they'd better have some big fat discus, preferably Heckels for sale and an espresso machine on hand for when I get there!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

2wheelsx2 said:


> Whoever it is, they'd better have some big fat discus, preferably Heckels for sale and an espresso machine on hand for when I get there!


And how would you like your burger with that espresso kind Sir?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> And how would you like your burger with that espresso kind Sir?


No burger. Biscotti, thank you very much!


----------



## tony1928

Fish and a coffee bar....I like the sound of that.


----------



## Claudia

U guys want to have party lol


----------



## April

Rumor has it there will be one on February 22nd. 
Not sure the new shop knows a thing about heckling ! Heckel who? . Theres no comedians to heckle around here except maybe tony or Gary!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

This is great news, It really sucked when rainforest closed down. I can't Waite 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## josephl

If we are talking Rainforest and James then his specialty was Heckels and Altums so to whoever owns the store, time to bring those in.... :bigsmile:


----------



## April

Perhaps the new owner would do a preorder deal . 
I believe the owner will most likely be signing up for a sponsor page on this great site pronto! So I heard from a little birdie.


----------



## g0ing.p0st4L

It's an older lady starting out new. Used to be dog groomer. Had basic fish and supplies. Say she is getting more selection. Very small store.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

g0ing.p0st4L said:


> It's an older lady starting out new. Used to be dog groomer. Had basic fish and supplies. Say she is getting more selection. Very small store.


Don't know about the "older" lady part . But why would a dog groomer want to start a fish store, right April?


----------



## josephl

g0ing.p0st4L said:


> It's an older lady starting out new. Used to be dog groomer. Had basic fish and supplies. Say she is getting more selection. Very small store.


Older lady...ouch

No discount for you :bigsmile:

Rumour has it that someone who works at the store knows a lot about discus


----------



## charles

and a thing or two about dogs too


----------



## catgoldfish

g0ing.p0st4L said:


> It's an older lady starting out new. Used to be dog groomer. Had basic fish and supplies. Say she is getting more selection. Very small store.


This is the edited part of this comment.

It's a "very nice lady" starting out new. Used to be a dog groomer. Had basic fish and supplies. Said she's getting more selection. Very "nice" store.


----------



## Phillyb

All this news sounds good to me! Ages is only a number on this earth, personality counts for me! Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Fish rookie

So, is there any discus in the store... even not for sale and just for display is fine.


----------



## April

Lol. Ok well yeah. The old nice lady was feeling her age grooming..so went with only fish and supplies.and yes thst old ladies bones have been creaking with all the lifting, dragging, painting, climbing etc , ! But she loves it. 
Not a discus in sight! But she does have her old plexi 60 gallon tank just waiting for a spot...and the right discus to fall into her rocking chair! 
More fish and supplies to slowly come.basic supplies to start.


----------



## Fish rookie

I miss those giant big thick discus in a certain store on Dunbar a while ago...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

g0ing.p0st4L said:


> It's an older lady starting out new.


Ooooh, them's fighting words.


----------



## Claudia

Fish rookie said:


> I miss those giant big thick discus in a certain store on Dunbar a while ago...


Just wait and c, lots of goodies coming lol


----------



## superboy

I drove by on the weekend looking for the shop but didnt see it. Probably drove too fast. Will check this place out on the weekend. 

The secret talk on this thread is funny. I actually spent some trying to figure out the name and location but finally found it online


----------



## Fish rookie

what is the name of the store pls


----------



## 2wheelsx2

superboy said:


> I drove by on the weekend looking for the shop but didnt see it. Probably drove too fast. Will check this place out on the weekend.
> 
> The secret talk on this thread is funny. I actually spent some trying to figure out the name and location but finally found it online


Not much of a secret for most members who have been on this forum for a while. Guess some of us oldtimers got carried away with for it a while.

If we give the name out we kind of let the cat out of the bag, but anyone on April's old website will see the address and name, which has not changed. April's Aquarium


----------



## Claudia

Yes April open a brand new place


----------



## Fish rookie

Congratulation and wish you many great customers coming to spend lots of money at your new store all the time.


----------



## Claudia

I stopped by for a bit today, she did such a good job in only 2 weeks. Looks really nice, bright and with fish already too  She is bringing more stuff too so b ready lol


----------



## Clownloachlover

this is April's new store? I did not have much of a chance to do business with April when she was on the west side of Vancouver as it was a long way from Surrey, but me mudder in law lives about 5 blocks from this place so it could be a common haunt for me...especially if the fish stock is good...and I am sure it will be!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Claudia said:


> I stopped by for a bit today, she did such a good job in only 2 weeks. Looks really nice, bright and with fish already too  She is bringing more stuff too so b ready lol


And the pics are....?


----------



## kacairns

Hopefully the customer service is better... I went to the old store twice and never even got a "Hello" either time.. Nothing like walking around in a circle 3 or 4 times looking at what there is... just to leave due to feeling like I was the only one there even though you can see the person working...


----------



## April

I always said hello...when I had time. With the grooming I couldn't just walk away from a dog on my table . Hence I sold the grooming shop and only doing fish. 
Also with fish there were deadlines and owners waiting to pickup at a designated time. 
If you come in and say hello...and introduce yourself...I'm more then happy to talk fish. 
Claudia didn't take any pics !


----------



## Claudia

April said:


> I always said hello...when I had time. With the grooming I couldn't just walk away from a dog on my table . Hence I sold the grooming shop and only doing fish.
> Also with fish there were deadlines and owners waiting to pickup at a designated time.
> If you come in and say hello...and introduce yourself...I'm more then happy to talk fish.
> Claudia didn't take any pics !


I toook one and it was so dark  I will bring my camera next time


----------



## mikebike

Good luck on the new location


----------



## charles

I have only been the old stores a handful of times, but each every time, I was always said hi to and always a good chat.


----------



## josephl

April said:


> I always said hello...when I had time. With the grooming I couldn't just walk away from a dog on my table . Hence I sold the grooming shop and only doing fish.
> Also with fish there were deadlines and owners waiting to pickup at a designated time.
> If you come in and say hello...and introduce yourself...I'm more then happy to talk fish.
> Claudia didn't take any pics !


Never ever had a problem with April not saying hi and not talking fish for ages.

I'm still shocked at her level of customer service. I was once at the store for ages waiting for my dogs to be groomed and April was patiently walking a couple around her fish tanks. 45 min of investment and they bought 2 guppies!! Now that's customer service


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yup, always had superior customer service from April. 

Too bad no sw fish  :bigsmile:


----------



## Nicole

April is a very pleasant and kind person to meet. I was very satisfied the first time I visited her.

She gave good deals on fish and so I returned the next time with my dog. My dog is a monster when it comes to clipping his nails and April handled him very well and did it at an excellent rate. Ever since she left the Dunbar shop my brother and I had to try the clipping ourselves and it is a big challenge. 
So even though you don't have the grooming section any more April, if there is a way you could still do it let me know 

I'm in the new store's area every Saturday so hopefully I'll get to see more of the shop. 

Congratulations on another beginning and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## April

Bring the dog and I'll
Bring the nail clippers.


----------



## Vancitycam

Ill have to come and check it out next time I "just gotta run to a fish store" you know for the endless one thing or another.


----------



## Nicole

April said:


> Bring the dog and I'll
> Bring the nail clippers.


Great I'll let you know when. What are the hours?


----------



## April

10-6 Sun 11-4


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I have a feeling you'll be getting visitors soon.


----------



## Fish rookie

I probably will go downtown this Sat with my kids (going to the aquarium) from Richmond so I am thinking of dropping by. Where about are you please? 
I came to your old store a few times but I never introduced myself as fish rookie. Nevertheless, it was always a great treat to see your beautiful discus and you were always friendly and helpful. I met Francis and bonsai Dave in your store as well. Your cat and dog are so cute, my little girl still remembers that.
Hope to see you this weekend.


----------



## Diztrbd1

next to the Salvation Army at Hastings and Gilmore


----------



## Fish rookie

Thanks John.


----------



## April

Great . I'm having a raffle..so be sure to enter. Not sure what yet..but draw will be 22nd . Or a few draws.one for visiting box and one for purchasers box.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Oh the raffle is in store? So winner gets 6x7" Heckels that sort of thing?


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013

Hi April..
so is the store open yet I to loved Rain Forrest but every thing changes I am all ways glad when a see a shop open..will there be oddball fish in Your shop??
Thanks Terrance..


----------



## smash

One oddball fish I'd love to see is elephant nose fish. The only oddball fish similar to the elephant nose that I've seen in stores are knife fish and they never really are as interesting as an elephant nose fish.


----------



## Pamela

April, I know that you used to be a sponsor & are considering a new sponsorship ...but it's not fair to the existing sponsors to allow you to promote your business on here so I'm closing this thread.

I wish you great success with your new store & hopefully you will join on as a sponsor soon .


----------

